# Hashimotos Thyroiditis and Marijuana



## btrask (Jan 31, 2017)

I have recently been diagnosed with Hashi thyroiditis and I have mostly stopped my consumption of alcohol but I still some marijuana regularly. I have looked this up but not found anything solid that supports either side.

Is marijuana bad to consume for Hashi Hypo people?


----------

